# California Natural Puppy Lamb and Rice worst kibble ever!? :)



## CrazyZane (Apr 14, 2013)

I've tried several different kibble and nothing has worked as well as California Natural. I know they've had a recent recall but it didn't include the puppy lamb and rice. 

Today I was at our puppy training class and she was complementing me on Zanes muscle tone and asked what food I was feeding. I told her California Natural puppy lamb & rice. She says Oh that's the worse food ever and it's 51% filler. Say what!!?? I said how can that be when it only has lamb meal, rice, sunflower oil, rice, vitamins / minerals etc. No answer, just it's the worst food ever and to see her friend that owns a fancy food store, which more than likely will recommend Orijen or Acana. 

I don't plan on sticking with this food forever but I was blown away at 51% filler and the worst food ever comment.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

My westie mix eats California Natural Grain Free Salmon and Peas. She has LOTS of allergies and this is the only kibble that doesn't set off her allergies. I prefer grain free, but if this kibble is working for your pup, go for it!

My boxer can't eat any of the premium brands either - he gets diarrhea, even when fed the correct amount. A lower protein, grain free kibble is what works for him.

All dogs are different. What works for one may be horrible for another. I don't believe that there is one "best" kibble. Otherwise, why would there be so many choices?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Any and all bags of Cal Natural, Evo, Innova, Karma, Healthwise were included in the recall...so the Lamb & Rice puppy was included...

I don't think it's a bad food though. You need to do what works for your dog. That is really what is most important. 

Maybe by 51% filler she means it's 51% carbs? There are some people who think that any carb is really just a filler...


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Regarding the recall, I read that it was a voluntary recall, b/c only some cat and ferret foods/treats had been found to have a problem. The dog food didn't. I have no problem feeding CN.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

"worst food ever?" I'm not the biggest fan of Natura but it is FAR from the worst food ever. I've personally seen the Cal Natural line work really, really well for people with Dogs who have issues with other foods. 

What an irresponible comment. Here is a bit more science to define the breakdown of ingredients in Cal Natural.

California Natural Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

there are worse. and there are better.


the trainer should probably stick to training and let you figure out what food you want your dog on.


----------



## CrazyZane (Apr 14, 2013)

Georgiapeach said:


> My westie mix eats California Natural Grain Free Salmon and Peas. She has LOTS of allergies and this is the only kibble that doesn't set off her allergies. I prefer grain free, but if this kibble is working for your pup, go for it!
> 
> My boxer can't eat any of the premium brands either - he gets diarrhea, even when fed the correct amount. A lower protein, grain free kibble is what works for him.
> 
> All dogs are different. What works for one may be horrible for another. I don't believe that there is one "best" kibble. Otherwise, why would there be so many choices?


I've tried other brands and none have worked as well as Cal. Natural. Once Zane gets older I'll switch him off to a better food but for now he needs a steady kibble. 





meggels said:


> Any and all bags of Cal Natural, Evo, Innova, Karma, Healthwise were included in the recall...so the Lamb & Rice puppy was included...
> 
> I don't think it's a bad food though. You need to do what works for your dog. That is really what is most important.
> 
> Maybe by 51% filler she means it's 51% carbs? There are some people who think that any carb is really just a filler...


At first it wasn't included, only the puppy chicken and rice was. They included all Natura products as a safety precaution. So I was wrong in saying that....

And from my math the carbs were below 40%. Either way I think she was talking about of her azz. :becky: She probably would've recommended Science Diet that they sell at the Vet.





Georgiapeach said:


> Regarding the recall, I read that it was a voluntary recall, b/c only some cat and ferret foods/treats had been found to have a problem. The dog food didn't. I have no problem feeding CN.


I read that too. They included everything as a precaution. I bought it from Chewy but I still double checked to make sure the expiration date was after March 24, 2014.





kevin bradley said:


> "worst food ever?" I'm not the biggest fan of Natura but it is FAR from the worst food ever. I've personally seen the Cal Natural line work really, really well for people with Dogs who have issues with other foods.
> 
> What an irresponible comment. Here is a bit more science to define the breakdown of ingredients in Cal Natural.
> 
> California Natural Dog Food | Review and Rating


I tried other foods (Fromm, Dr. Tim's, Annamaet) and none have worked as well as Cal. Natural. I can feed 1 1/4-3x a day and his poops remain firm. I couldn't feed 1c on Dr. Tim's and Annamaet without his stools getting soft.





bett said:


> there are worse. and there are better.


I agree. I'm definitely going to switch to something else when Zane gets older. This is just a stepping stone so to speak. 



bett said:


> the trainer should probably stick to training and let you figure out what food you want your dog on.


:thumb:


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

6+ years ago, Boone had recurrent ear infections; the food that worked, finally, was Cal Nat herring & sweet potato. Back then, most of today's grainfrees weren't even around.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

It was voluntary...but stores had to pull all the Natura products from their shelves.


----------



## SpinRetrievers (Jun 1, 2013)

The Chicken version of that food is much better quality than the Lamb.


----------



## CrazyZane (Apr 14, 2013)

SpinRetrievers said:


> The Chicken version of that food is much better quality than the Lamb.


Zane doesn't do well w/ chicken that's why I'm feeding Lamb.


----------



## SpinRetrievers (Jun 1, 2013)

CrazyZane said:


> Zane doesn't do well w/ chicken that's why I'm feeding Lamb.


Ok, just be aware the Lamb in most foods has a lot of bone, that is why the ash is so high for a moderate protein food.


----------

